# Young female rat(s) wanted - Seattle



## Enjuku (Jan 13, 2010)

I currently have two female rats, one is a year old and one is over two. My older girl has a zymbal's gland tumor and I'm not sure how fast it will progress. Since I don't want my younger one to be alone, I'm looking to adopt one or two young females. I'm in the Seattle area and am willing to drive an hour or two if it means finding the right addition to my little family. Please PM me if you or anyone you know has young girls needing a home near me.

Thanks!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you tried petfinder for possible nearby rescues?


----------



## JoVi Dugall (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a little girl that I am looking for a home for. She is seven weeks tomorrow. She is agouti half rex dumbo. She was born to one of my girls. She is from a pet store mamma. Beautiful baby girl., i am in Idaho so I'm not sure if that would work for you.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

what is a "half rex"?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Have you checked the sticky of reputable rat breeders, it hasnt been pulled together yet but you can search thorugh through that and see if theres any WA breeders in there.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

you can check the rat recue sticky too that was already done by state


----------

